# Wacom Intuos3 on 2.6.10 with linuxwacom patches [solved]

## Motomouse

After some trouble my Wacom Intuos3 is working now on kernel 2.6.10 xorg 6.8. I followed the steps in the HOWTO on http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/

Important for the Intuos3:

According HOWTO 3.7 the kernel 2.6.10 does not yet detect the Intuos3 as a tablet. I followed the described procedure to overwrite the mentioned sourcefiles and got it working that way.

regards

and good luck with your Intuos3

ralph

----------

## mouacha

Good for you that you got your tablet working.

I'm having a very hard time following the instructions on the sourceforge site, since they are explaining how to do it for XFree86, not Xorg.  My problem is that the usbmouse driver is always loaded for my tablet, instead of the wacom driver.  I have tried following the HOWTO on setting up linuxwacon on kernel 2.4.22, but some drivers are not showing up like the hid.o and input.o.

I would greatly appreciate it if you can create a HOWTO for setting up linuxwacom on Kernel-2.6.10.  I also have a wacom Intuos3, for your information.

Thanks.

----------

## Motomouse

Hi, 

sounds like your problem is related to 3.7.2 Wacom driver does not get control,

did you already follow the steps described in 3.7.4 - Building usbmouse.o, evdev.o, mousedev.o, and hid.o (for kernel 2.6)?

Regards

Ralph

----------

## mouacha

Yes, but hid.o is not being created. The other modules you mentioned are created in the src/2.6.10/ folder, though.

----------

## Motomouse

I build manually the kernel drivers in source tree, like described at the bottom of 3.7.4. (and forced a recompile of all kernel sources, i am no expert at these things, but i think i used 

```
make clean
```

in /usr/src/linux to achieve this)

regards 

ralph

----------

## dtor

 *mouacha wrote:*   

>  My problem is that the usbmouse driver is always loaded for my tablet, instead of the wacom driver.

 

[Not related to wacom tablets (or any other USB input devices having specialized drivers]

Never build usbmouse/usbkbd modules ("USB HIDBP Mouse (simple Boot) support"/"USB HIDBP Keyboard (simple Boot) support"), you need the following:

"USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support"

"HID input layer support"

----------

## The Fallen Weeble

I've been trying to get my Intuos3 to work following the steps at the linuxwacom sourceforge site.  Like many others, usbhid grabs control of my tablet before the wacom driver can, so I went about the process of doing the necessary patching and recompiling on the kernel.  However, it always pukes up on me when trying to compile the hid-core.c from the linuxwacom driver.  I don't have the error with me, but off-hand, I believe it errors out around line 1545.  Commenting out lines 1545 & 1546 in the file gets it to compile, but gets me zero functionality from my tablet.

Version info:

linuxwacom-0.6.6

gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r4

xorg-6.8

Any help?

----------

## olof

Have you tried the 0.6.7 development release? It has better support for Intous3, I think, so it might be worth a shot.

----------

## The Fallen Weeble

linuxwacom-0.6.7 did the trick for me.  Apparently 0.6.6 doesn't play nice with the 2.6.11 linux kernel.

----------

